# Salt Fork



## Widowmaker (Jul 16, 2015)

It was a little foggy this morning on Salt Fork, caught few dink bass early then it died off... lots and lots of bait fish around 8-12 ft... water was 66-68 degrees


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I was out there this morning and ur right, it was thick. Left at 2:15 this afternoon, all I got was 2 12in white bass. Got em both on #8 shad rap black and silver. Man they hit hard.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm hitting the fork again this weekend. Last Tuesday it was dead. Heard some guys talking about turn-over. Could be, heck of a cool down has happened with the water temp.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

I was wondering about the turnover also, do you guys think it turned over yet? I was there about four weeks ago and I could swear I saw a thermocline at 12 to 14 feet on the graph. The surface water temp was about 81 to 83 back then.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

What is the water temp now.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

was there this mornin, after eyes. water temp 68. caught 15 or 20 white bass one small eye, one channel and a few largemouth. lake turned over already. horrible fishing.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Ducky


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Big $ bass tournament here this coming wknd.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Salamander, Your right ! just a couple weeks ago you could still see the thermocline 12' - 14' and I didn't see
that this past Tuesday. Hopefully the water is straightening back up soon.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm going to head back out there today in a little bit for crappies... try something different since the bass didnt want to cooperate yesterday


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

No the eyes didn't want to play yesterday. Moved into a small cove and switched over to ultra light gear. 1/32 oz. jig, BG mine shads and a touch of Pro-cure nightcrawler. End up with 15 nice gills and 2 good crappies. 4 to 6 foot of water. 
Guy at the ramp had 1 about 20 inches. Said he trolled for 6 hours and that was the only eye he caught.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I was there Monday and Tuesday all I caught was white bass. Never seen a bass. Was in a small cove with a breeze blowing in and the smell kind of musty was very strong. And a smell of the water it self confirmed that I thought it had turned over. Water temps in the morning was 68. Alot of bait fish.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

1 22" saugeye last night no bass no crappies 1 dink saugeye


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 16, 2015)

Didn't catch any crappies yesterday, so i switched to trolling cranks near the cabins/boat swim area and caught a bunch of white bass.... scattered marks with water temp 69-70 degree


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

heading out in a few report back in the am


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

got skunked last night 2 dinks..... heading back tonight


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Hows the lake look?


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

not to bad BABS ....
1 saugeye 17" 3 largemouths 1 muskie


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I was worried about the turn over. I will be heading there on Saturday with dad and was hopping to catch some Crappie.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

BABS said:


> Thanks for the info. I was worried about the turn over. I will be heading there on Saturday with dad and was hopping to catch some Crappie.


most of the time when we get there it is already dark so other than shinning the light in the water that is about all we see ... good luck this weekend


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Going to hit Salkfork tomorrow morning too. Sure hope the fish are hungry and the rain holds off. Good luck BABS..


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

we got skunked tonight my buddie had a muskie follow his rap in twice ... normally when the muskies start showing up in the bay the saugeye fishing drops off ...time to switch spots ...


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well Saturday fishing was gloomy and cold to start, lot of north wind. Finally the sun came out around noon.
After several moves we found a spot, relief from the wind and some fish were biting. Lots of small Bass, White Bass, small Crappie and a few dink Saugeye.
5 hours fishing was fun but not anything to brag about. Water was 68 degrees full pool height. Lot's of guys out fishing. Mostly using jig/minnow or bobber/minnow. The wind made it tuff to keep a tight line. Cold front day.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Girlfriend and I put in at 11 this morning and got into them right away! White bass, crappies and saugeye's were all caught around ball of shad in 19-29' of water. We had a blast!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Widowmaker said:


> It was a little foggy this morning on Salt Fork, caught few dink bass early then it died off... lots and lots of bait fish around 8-12 ft... water was 66-68 degrees


Yeah I would say that it was foggy. Good thing that at this time of the year there are only a few boats out during the week. It is nice having the lake to your self.


----------

